# Heroic Yet Tragic End Of Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Son



## Neutral Singh (Jun 25, 2004)

_a few texts from DR JS Grewal and Irfan Habib's book - Sikh History From Persian Sources......._

*Heroic Yet Tragic End Of Guru Gobind Singh Ji's Son *- pg 103



[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]quote:[/font] [font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]When he ( Guru Gobinds son) reached the site of battle, the battle was joined from both sides, and much bravery was displayed....................The men ( of the fort) by their heroic deeds, outdid the heroes of Iran and the commanders of Arabia, and by their greater strength of arms and experience prevailed over the weaker, frail warriors, who numbered more than fifty and less than sixty. That is, surrounding all of them, they mercilessly cut them down with stone hits, musket shots and arrows. The son of Guru Gobind, like a fierce tiger, with a sword that cut through the armour, sent many persons to death to join his own companions, and then he too, falling, lay dead by their side.....Couplet "with a diamond like sword of Darghan steel, he slew many, but was alas himself slain" [/font]​[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]This passage describes Guruji's sone dieing fighting at Chitor[/font]


----------



## sumra (Jun 27, 2004)

*good*

a little correction, it was not chitor but chamkaur

                Gurfateh


----------



## Arvind (Jul 20, 2004)

And I read in Indian NCERT books that - Guru Gobind singh ji joined Aurangzeb's ranks after the things were settled down. How ridiculous this comment is!!! Some people are just hell-bent to distort the historical facts.

Action: Sikh historians occupying higher seats in Indian and foreign universities must get the writings/facts/meanings together.


----------

